# Why not many real names?



## John S Cheung (Feb 16, 2011)

I am curious.  Not objecting.  Why not many in WF use their real name?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 16, 2011)

I was wondering that myself John.


----------



## KaitieL1995 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm..interesting question. Usually on forums, I don't use my real name, but since this is a writing forum, and a professional place...I used my name, and the first initial of my last, that was my preference though, maybe some like to just have an internet profile, there could be and probably is some famous authors here that use screen names


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe to add an element of mystery, say something about/show another side of their personality, or simply because they don't want to. The name you're given at birth is fine, but it doesn't really say anything about you, does it? Some made-up screen-names give a much clearer picture of who you're talking to, or at least, a clearer picture of their identity. It's kind of exciting to have an alias too, I think. There're many more reasons I'm sure. 

I use my real name on this though, it's the first time I ever have on a site. I felt compelled to here because it seemed more like a community than a web-page. I don't get that feeling on YouTube or whatever, too many fools clogging it up. I wouldn't feel comfortable using my real name there; just me?

Bruce Wayne likes being a hot-shot millionaire, but he likes to fight crime as Batman, too. I don't know what I meant by that .


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2011)

When I signed up, my real name wasn't taken, so I used it. If it had been taken, I would have undoubtedly chosen Spiffy McGee or Dingleberry.


----------



## caelum (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say a mix of privacy plus having fun with the names.  It's kinda cool to roll with an alias, feels like you're in disguise.


----------



## Baron (Feb 16, 2011)

We're all sworn to secrecy and a dire penalty is in store for anyone who reveals that Foxee's real identity is Diana Prince and Hawke's is really Selina Kyle.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> We're all sworn to secrecy and a dire penalty is in store for anyone who reveals that Foxee's real identity is Diana Prince and Hawke's is really Selina Kyle.



Speaking of dire penalties, guess who's getting one.


----------



## Baron (Feb 16, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Speaking of dire penalties, guess who's getting one.


 
Have you been Googling?

I forgot to mention Like a Fox - aka Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Eluixa (Feb 16, 2011)

Those that talk with me here know my name, or at least the shorter version of my name I give when I meet people. My full name is unique and easily search-able on the internet and I don't really want that. I prefer to give it, than have it out for the taking.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 16, 2011)

> Have you been Googling?



Why do you always ask that? 

I was referring to the "sworn to secrecy" part, Mr.  Patrick Stewart.   

Oh heck...


----------



## Dudester (Feb 16, 2011)

John S Cheung said:


> I am curious. Not objecting. Why not many in WF use their real name?


 
I can't remember where, and I actually re-read it recently, but there's a treatise out there for authors wherein:

1) You don't use your name in your email

2) You don't use your name in forums where you write. 

3) When you submit work to a forum, use your alias and post stuff that doesn't have anything to do with work you get published. I probably overextended myself here already, but I am what I am.


----------



## Like a Fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> Have you been Googling?
> 
> I forgot to mention Like a Fox - aka Beatrix Kiddo



Ha!


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

Dudester said:


> I can't remember where, and I actually re-read it recently, but there's a treatise out there for authors wherein:
> 
> 1) You don't use your name in your email
> 
> ...



This is tailored so you can appear enigmatic and a little vainglorious by calling yourself a successful published writer, and if anyone tries to call your bluff by directing your attention to the pieces you _do _ post in the forum, you can just say that they're your WIPs, something you squelched out in fifteen minutes - writing on a paper napkin with one hand while walking to the library, uphill, in the snow.


----------



## jj1027 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just always go by this online. I guess it is sort of my real name, as I go by jj among friends. Really it's my initials, and my birthday minus the year.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't usually use my real name in the intarwebz, unless my real name is necessitated.


----------



## KangTheMad (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I don't want everyone to know that I'm actually Johnny Depp.


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Feb 17, 2011)

*s*1*e*9*a*8*n*5 :thumbr:


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ So what's your name?


----------



## garza (Feb 17, 2011)

Every email account I've ever had has carried a different name, no one of which is mine. I've used a number of aliases in different parts of the world to make talking with some people easier. A rebel leader in El Salvador, for example, might refuse to talk with a gringo, but would consent to an interview with an Hispanic person. The only people in Belize who know my birth name are the staff at the U-S Embassy.

Despite all that, one person on this site has figured out not only my birth name but the birth names of my maternal grandparents as well as a good part of my record as a wire service stringer. It was done using only the information I have provided in posts here, along with some hard digging.


----------



## KangTheMad (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm, I could probably do that, it isn't too hard, mom is a wizard at genealogy and has access to records that others don't, but I'll respect your privacy. 

And some of you know my name, most don't. It's Clayton.


----------



## terrib (Feb 17, 2011)

Then you're not Johnny Depp, Clay?  Darn!


----------



## Baron (Feb 17, 2011)

terrib said:


> Then you're not Johnny Depp, Clay?  Darn!


 
That post had me worried but I knew there couldn't be two of us.


----------



## terrib (Feb 17, 2011)

In your dreams, Baron. (And you'd better not be him)


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Feb 17, 2011)

John S Cheung said:


> I am curious.  Not objecting.  Why not many in WF use their real name?



Because most of us don't live in Singapore, so, while we can legally chew gum we still have a bunch of nuts living around us.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Feb 17, 2011)

garza said:


> Every email account I've ever had has carried a different name, no one of which is mine. I've used a number of aliases in different parts of the world to make talking with some people easier. A rebel leader in El Salvador, for example, might refuse to talk with a gringo, but would consent to an interview with an Hispanic person. The only people in Belize who know my birth name are the staff at the U-S Embassy.
> 
> Despite all that, one person on this site has figured out not only my birth name but the birth names of my maternal grandparents as well as a good part of my record as a wire service stringer. It was done using only the information I have provided in posts here, along with some hard digging.



You look like Billy The Kid in that avatar photo, Brushy Bill Roberts.

YouTube - Young Guns 2 Credits Blaze of Glory


----------



## garza (Feb 17, 2011)

That's Joe Hill.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 17, 2011)

It isn’t just nonsense websites like this one that encourage such usage. Many public utilities, banks, etc, set up their registration page to encourage use of a “Username” by using that word instead of asking for one’s birth name. I log in to my details with both my phone carrier and bank using the same name I use here.


----------



## Baron (Feb 17, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> It isn’t just *nonsense websites* like this one that encourage such usage. Many public utilities, banks, etc, set up their registration page to encourage use of a “Username” by using that word instead of asking for one’s birth name. I log in to my details with both my phone carrier and bank using the same name I use here.


 We're grateful for your patronage to keep it flowing.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 17, 2011)

ymbuG, that's my real name. But I cleverly reverse it for a username. Kind of like my siblings, haB, and gubmuH.  :lone:


----------



## Foxryder (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you guys really looking for terrorists? Last time I checked, the Bin Laden family left for another forum. Well my name is... *clears throats* C'mon, go ask the foxes.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 17, 2011)

So is it a mistake for me to use my real name... if it is my real name.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Not really. But for safety, e.g. avoiding identity theft, among others, it's a better option not to use your real name.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I usually have my website in my signature line so I am identified that way.  Usually artists want their names out there and to be recognized.  I don't guess websites are allowed here, since I don't see any.  Does anyone have a website?  I know John does.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Such small advertisements are allowed here, I think. You can use your signature and put the link of your website there.


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)

Shirley S. Bracken said:


> Well, I usually have my website in my signature line so I am identified that way.  Usually artists want their names out there and to be recognized.  I don't guess websites are allowed here, since I don't see any.  Does anyone have a website?  I know John does.


 
It isn't a problem if you choose to link to your website in your signature.  We have no objection if you put a link to WF on your website either.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, no, I am not new to forums.  I am a moderator elsewhere on an art forum and a member on several other art related forums.  WC, photography, sculpture Photoshop etc.  I think anonymity makes people braver to say what they feel.  Sometimes it gives license to be more aggressive then what is normally comfortable.  I try to be honest, but kind.  Spoon full of sugar and all that.  Most people just want a pat on the back and some encouragement.  There are a few hard core writers here that want some umpha in the critiques to give them a kick forward.  I believe in honesty, otherwise it is just an entertainment and it doesn't help anyone move forward... if that's what they want to do.  Some here are serious, some just want some attention, both are OK if they can take honesty.  My screen name is usually Scout.  That's what everyone knows me as on other forums.


----------



## garza (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, Scout. Yes. I read about you in a book. Something about a bird.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 18, 2011)

Aren't scouts actually birds in many occasions? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Aren't scouts actually birds in many occasions? Or am I missing something?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Now that's one cool bird, Baron. 

Or scout...

Or bird...

Oh, never mind. She's cool. :thumbl:


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Garza, from my favorite book.  To Kill a Mockingbird!
Baron, wish I still looked like that!!!!
Fuhrer, my other favorite bird... The Phoenix.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't use my name here from fear of being discovered as a violent islamic extremist and getting tracked down to my secret cave in London, (the world foolishly believes I'm in afghanistan still, mwhahaha.)



Foxryder said:


> Are you guys really looking for terrorists? Last time I checked, the Bin Laden family left for another forum. Well my name is... *clears throats* C'mon, go ask the foxes.


 
Yes...Another forum....Of course.


----------



## Baron (Feb 18, 2011)

Drat!  Caught!


----------

